# Ferrets new outdoor enclosure.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

My hubby completed it a few weeks ago & the evil weasels are loving it Its about 8x4ft & made of strong weld mesh so very secure. We love sitting in the garden & watching them play - they are SO entertaining lol


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Great work on that! They do look like they're having fun...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you. We've just got to finish the big indoor enclosure to make it a bit more interesting for them & then we're pretty much done.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks great! 
Very similar to mine but I think mine is a little bigger or the same size but different in measurements, lol I can't remember.
Looks like they're enjoying their new house


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can I move in?


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks fab. Ive always wanted ferrets.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Looks great!
> Very similar to mine but I think mine is a little bigger or the same size but different in measurements, lol I can't remember.
> Looks like they're enjoying their new house


Aw thank you. They do seem happy with it - but then, ferrets generally seem happy full stop, don't they lol



Animallover26 said:


> Can I move in?


I think theres room for a little one



DogsGoneRoaming said:


> Looks fab. Ive always wanted ferrets.


Thank you x If you do eventually get some, I don't think you'd regret it. They are awesome little animals. I've only had them since april & they really have made a big mark on all of us


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice, you could let it out as a holiday let Noush its that good Love the photos especially the one with the 4 curled up in the hammock. Evil weasles did make me laugh too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Very nice, you could let it out as a holiday let Noush its that good Love the photos especially the one with the 4 curled up in the hammock. Evil weasles did make me laugh too.


LOL Thank you! I'll tell my hubby that, he'll be very proud He worked so hard on it (although I did most of the painting! lol) I love it when they all snuggle up together like that. These four seem to thrive on companionship, whether its playing with each other or sleeping together. Evil weasels is our affectionate name for them

(by the way I had a lovely message from HH yesterday June  )


----------

